# Devil's Point defences, Plymouth



## kernowexpeditionary (Sep 22, 2008)

Devils point was once a well fortified area, marking a last stop line to prevent invaders storming devonport dockyard....







Quick Firing 6LB gun position





Battery B, 





Blockhouse, once formed a ring of defence along with the artillery tower, fishers point blockhouse etc...re-armed in WWII with two QF guns to protect the anti submarine boom...





one of the boom mooring rings (others found at mount edgecombe





coastal artillery searchlight





thousands left the beach opposite for the D-Day landings, 





the generator building for the casl's





water supply for the royal william victualling yard





royal naval reserve battery, 





old rifle range





twin 6lb QF gun positions, to defend against motor torpedo boats etc....



amazing history of a place locals take for granted......


----------



## chizyramone (Sep 22, 2008)

Yet again KEF, superb report and pictures.

Nice one


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 23, 2008)

Very cool & nice to see places like this documented. The history involved is thought provoking! Cheers.


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow, can't believe that ive lived in Plymouth for two years now and didn't know this place existed!

Love the history to describe the pictures and some fantastic shots!


----------



## graybags (Sep 23, 2008)

*Devils Point*

As usual KEF gets his pics up before me
Nice pics more later
G


----------



## urbtography (Sep 23, 2008)

Some lovely pictures there, loving the boom mooring ring, rusting away.


----------



## *MrB* (Sep 24, 2008)

Good report mate, and some good info and pics as usual


----------



## Scrub2000 (Oct 4, 2008)

Played dude - nice report and pics!!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent site. Such a lot of interesting defence systems. Nice one.


----------

